# Landscaping in NZ



## Mirrors (Oct 16, 2011)

Has anyone gone into NZ on a LTBV for a landscape gardener? If so how did you go about it, did you buy a business already up and running or did you start from scratch? Did you come across any pit falls?

Thanks


----------

